# Mixing Breeds?



## kittkatt (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi-
I'm still very new to this, so I'm sorry if this is a completly stupid question  Anyway, I was wondering if it would be possible to keep two different pigeon species in the same loft (i.e. homers and rollers or tumblers)? Would there be problems with fighting or interbreeding? 

kat


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

*breeding*

Lee here, 
In my oppinion it isnt a good idea to house different breeds together unless they arent going to reproduce meaning if you pull all eggs and allow none to hatch then they will live together ok . Cross breeding isnt a good idea as some of their abilities may be lost IM not saying ya cant do it just saying that it isnt a good idea.......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello,

You can keep two different kinds of pigeons together as long as you don't allow interbreeding, as Lee has stated, and if personalities don't clash.

But, I would never put my Satinettes in with my Homers, as the Satinettes are much smaller, not aggressive and the Homers are, and would dominate and make their lives a nightmare. I do have an Andelusian Tumbler who has adapted very well to the coop with my Homers. He is just like one of the gang now, except he does not go out and fly with them. He doesn't have the flying abilities needed for speed and agility. That is another difference that is important if you get homing pigeons.

I have a seperate coop for my Satinettes, my small Rollers and a few homing hens and show hens that are passive. It works out well, as the male Roller and male Satinette are busying themselves so much with their mates, they either don't have time to pick on any one hen, especially since there are 3 hens. 

You learn to understand which birds get along and which don't after a while.

Treesa


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

I have never seemed to "follow the rules" when it comes to birds, not always intentional. I have a roller hen, a feral hen and fancy male with feathered feet (all roller size) in with my hommers and have never had a problem with fighting between breeds. I am going to try to have my brother post a picture of the little fancy male so that you guys can take a stab at what he might be. So far the most common response has been that he is either a roller cross or just a sweet, pretty little bird. If I knew what he was I would try to find more, I just love the little guy!

But I would keep the differant breeds separate from eachother just in case, I just would not want a problem but I am glad though that mine aren't fighting.


----------



## kittkatt (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies! I'm definetely *not* planning on interbreeding, I'm just afraid I won't be able to decide on just one breed to keep!

kat


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*mixing breeds*

well their are some bad things that come out of having rollers and racers in the same loft like they will interbreed and the racing homers will always get all the food first leaving the left overs for the rollers and also the racers will force to rollers to lay on the ground and sometimes force them not to even breed i learned that the hard way but you can build a kit box that u could keep the rollers in witch is way better because you have to feed the racers more and if your rollers get to much feed they wont fly and the hens will over lay so by building a kit box you can control the feed and also the egg laying well i hope this helps you out! good luck!  


your friend in the sport

Erik


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If the birds are not over crowded. It should be NO problem. And if you select the pairing of the birds. There will be less crossing. People have for years kepts several breeds together. And another way Is to have devided sections for the different breeds. If you plan to just have birds it wont make alot of difference. But showing flying would.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Mixing Breeds*

We have a number of fancy breeds in the same loft with our rollers, and everyone gets along fine. However, I would not keep homers in with smaller breeds. We had a few homers in there before, and they caused problems. One homer cock dominated six nest boxes. Another kicked my little fantail hen off her nest. I took them out and put them in the old aviary and the loft has been peaceful ever since. 

Cross-breeding is an issue, and if you want to be sure of your offspring, separate pairs to individual cages or lock them in nest boxes until after eggs are laid.


----------



## kittkatt (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow- I never knew homers were such bullies... lol. But seriously, from what I've heard, I don't think I'll be keeping any homers in there. As for the whole interbreeding problem, I was actually planning on replacing most all the eggs layed with the wooden fake ones, and only allowing certain ones to hatch. I would monitor the different pairs very closely, and if any were composed of two different species, I just wouldn't let those eggs hatch.

kat


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

What I've found in my loft is that pigeons, as humans, are generally monogamous but some cheat.  Most of my pigeons never respond to a non-mate's flirtations, but a few have conducted full-blown "affairs." If you're pulling eggs most of the time anyway, it's no big deal to have different breeds. 

As to homers, they are bred to be big, strong birds, and yes, they are bossy. Not mean, necessarily, but very bossy.


----------



## Andrei (Jun 30, 2004)

Another problem would be during their exercise flying out of the loft since homers have one style and the rollers other (I've heard about some homers trying to do tricks that the rollers do and killed themselves - although I don't believe this...). 

Also, as Birdmom4ever says, even if you decide the pairs, you might still get hybrids since some pigeons cheat.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Are ferals generally better off housed with smaller breeds or do they tend to co-exist better with homers?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Ferals would probably be better with homers, since most are descendants of lost/strayed homers. A friend of mine has a bunch of rescued ferals and they are pretty aggressive.


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

Mine are all such a mix that it probably doesn't count!  I have mostly Hommers, though my one true feral (she can't fly due to animal attack) paired with a large male hommer - BUT she is also friends with my little roller hen (she escaped from the dog trainer next door) and they have nested side by side many times but their husbands are also brothers  They all get along very well with eachother but I must say that those two girls do have good taste in boys  

I have only ever had one actual pigeon fight and it didn't last long and they didn't stay mad at eachother. My thoughts are just use caution and watch everyone but don't worry too much.


----------

